# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Θέλω τη γνώμη σας...

## moutro

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! Όπως ξέρετε μερικοί απο σας βρήκα ένα κοριτσακι για το Μουτρο μου, μούρλια!!! Είναι μια κούκλα,χαδιαρα και την ερωτευτηκα με το που την ειδα... Περιμενουμε να απογαλακτιστει πλήρως για να τη φέρουμε σπίτι της!!!!
Θα πάω λοιπον να αγορασω ενα καινουριο μεγαλυτερο κλουβι για να τα βαλω μαζι τα μπουμπουκια μου μακροπροθεσμα και ειμαι αναμεσα σε 2...
Το ένα είναι αυτό 
το οποιο ειναι διαστασεις 65 μηκος 45 βαθος 65 υψος. Ανοιγει απο πανω και εχει 2 πορτες στα πλάγια, η μια για εξωτερικη φωλι. Η τιμή του 90 ευρώ

Το άλλο είναι 50μηκος 50 βαθος 90 υψος,χρώμα χρύσο, τιμη 60 ευρώ. Δεν το έχω δει ακομα, θα το έχει την Τεταρτη στο μαγαζι.

Αυτο που θελω να μου πειτε σαν γνωμη ειναι ποιο ειναι πιο καλο σαν διαστασεις... Για να μπορω να κρινω σωστά ποιο απο τα 2 να παρω αν και το δευτερο κλουβι ειναι καλη κατασκευη και βολικο.

Επίσης αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο αλλο με καλες διαστασεις για τα μωρα μου σε τιμη εως 100 ευρώ,με χαρά να ακούσω τις ιδέες σας...

Να σημειώσω απλά ότι απο άποψη μεγεθους δεν μπορώ να πάρω το γνωστό κλουβι των 130 ευρώ, θα ήθελα ένα που να μπορώ να το μετακινώ πιο εύκολα, για να τα βγαζω στην αυλή για ήλιο και παρεούλα.

Θα μας βοηθήσετε, φίλοι μας, να βρούμε το καλύτερο σπιτάκι?????

----------


## lagreco69

Το πρωτο που προτεινεις μου φαινεται μια χαρα απο διαστασεις, εχει και οριζοντια καγκελα για σκαρφαλωμα αλλα ανοιγει και απο επανω για βολτουλες και εχει και το προνομιο μεγαλης πορτας για εξωτερικη φωλια να μην πιανει χωρο!! τωρα το δευτερο ομως εχει καλυτερο υψος που θα το λατρεψουν για το σκαφαλωμα επισης και μας ενδιαφερει και η καλυτερη ποιοτητα. διλημμα το post σου!! περιμενε μεχρι την τεταρτη να δεις και το αλλο και εαν εχει τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα συν την ποιοτητα τοτε το δευτερο, αλλιως το πρωτο.

----------


## stelios7

Σε διαστασεις και το 2ο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο αν εχει δηλαδη και μεγαλη πορτα θα ειναι πολυ καλο και γλιτονεις και 30 ευρω

----------


## mitsman

Εγω προτεινω αυτο το κλουβι με διαστάσεις : 76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm

Και κανει μονο 30 ευρω.......

----------


## moutro

> Εγω προτεινω αυτο το κλουβι με διαστάσεις : 76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm
> 
> Και κανει μονο 30 ευρω.......


Το έχω δει αυτό το κλουβί που το προτείνεις γενικά... ωραιο ειναι αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια μου μου φαίνεται λίγο μικρο επειδή είναι πολύ κοντο... Και αφού μπορώ να διαθέσω περισσότερα χρήματα, ψάχνω κατι λίγο πιο ψηλό έστω για να σκαρφαλώνουν ανετα, του Μουτράκου πχ είναι το αγαπημενο του...

Σαν διαστασεις και μενα το 2ο μου ακουγεται πιο καλο, απλα θελω να το δω... Το πρώτο οντως είναι λίγο πιο κοντο και απο αυτό απο εχω τωρα, αλλά ήταν πολύ ωραια κατασκευή και πολύ βολικές οι πορτες του...

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα τα κοκατιλ μου που τα εχω μεσα σε αυτο μου φαινονται σαν μυγες παντως.... το θεωρω αρκετα μεγαλο.... απο εκει και περα βεβαια εσυ διαλεγεις.... αλλα στα λεφτα που λες ειναι αμαρτια να μην δωσεις αλλα 40 δηλαδη 130 ευρω και αν παρεις το θηριο που εχω και εγω που εχει διαστασεις    55χ65χ170   και χωραει μεσα 5-6 κοκατιλ και εμενα να κανω τον βουδα!

----------


## moutro

> Εμενα τα κοκατιλ μου που τα εχω μεσα σε αυτο μου φαινονται σαν μυγες παντως.... το θεωρω αρκετα μεγαλο.... απο εκει και περα βεβαια εσυ διαλεγεις.... αλλα στα λεφτα που λες ειναι αμαρτια να μην δωσεις αλλα 40 δηλαδη 130 ευρω και αν παρεις το θηριο που εχω και εγω που εχει διαστασεις 55χ65χ170 και χωραει μεσα 5-6 κοκατιλ και εμενα να κανω τον βουδα!


 Ασε με γιατι εγώ το ζαχαρώνω πολύ αυτο το κλουβί... Αλλά με προβληματίζει το βάρος του, να είναι εύκολη η μεταφορά του,δλδ να μπορω να το μετακινω και το κατα ποσο καθαρίζεται εύκολα... Απο κει και πέρα σαν μέγεθος δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, αφού με αυτά που κοιτάζω μόνο το ύψος διαφέρει... (πιο ψηλό απο μένα είναι το κλουβί, πως θα το ανοιγω απο πανω???  :Happy:  )

Τη διεύθυνση του μαγαζιού την έχω λέω να πάω μια βολτα απο κει σήμερα να κοιτάξω...

----------


## mitsman

Να πας να το κοιταξεις,,, ειναι κλουβι για μια ζωη και για τρελη κοκατιλοπαρεα..... εχει ταψακι και η σχαρα πανω απο το ταψακι αφαιρειται και καθαριζεται πανευκολα.......

Αν μιλαμε για τοσα λεφτα δεν το συζηταω,.... θα κανου τουμπες μεσα εκει.... ακομη και τα παιδια τους!!!

----------


## moutro

> Να πας να το κοιταξεις,,, ειναι κλουβι για μια ζωη και για τρελη κοκατιλοπαρεα..... εχει ταψακι και η σχαρα πανω απο το ταψακι αφαιρειται και καθαριζεται πανευκολα.......
> 
> Αν μιλαμε για τοσα λεφτα δεν το συζηταω,.... θα κανου τουμπες μεσα εκει.... ακομη και τα παιδια τους!!!


Κ τα καγκελα πως τα καθαρίζεις??? Ολο με λάστιχο υποθέτω... Τεσπα με εψησες έφυγα πάω να το δω να δω και τι αλλο εχει και θα γυρισω σε καμια ωρα να σας πω!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

με ενα βετεξακι... ειναι μεγαλα τα κενα και μπορεις να το κανεις ευκολα..... για πηγαινε και ελα να μας πεις....

----------


## moutro

Λοιπον το είδα το κλουβι και δεν το λες δυσκίνητο... είναι μια χαρά, τεράστιο και άκρως δελεαστικο... Μου έδειξε άλλο ενα περίπου στην ίδια τιμη, πιο μικρό αλlά πιο καλαισθητο επειδή τα έχω στο σαλονι και είναι αυτό

Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ αυτό το κλουβί, πολύ καλή κατασκευή, πιο ομορφο μου φάνηκε απο το μεγάλο, απλα δεν ήξερε να μου πει τις καθαρές διαστάσεις του και τις διαστάσεις του μήκους μαζί με τα πλαϊνά... αν το έχει κανεις και ξέρει να μας πει για να δω αν με χωράει...
ΥΓ off topic λίιιιιγο : Μίλησα σήμερα με την εκτροφέα της μικρής μου, σε 2 βδομάδες θα την εχω σπιτι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω εφτιαξα αυτο με 2 κλουβες σαν αυτες που ειπε ο mitsman.


Κοστος 2Χ23,70= 47,40€

----------


## Panosfx

Εσενα που μενεις και διπλα μου πρεπει να σε εχω απο κοντα...Εχω πολλα να μαθω απο σενα.

----------


## moutro

> Εγω εφτιαξα αυτο με 2 κλουβες σαν αυτες που ειπε ο mitsman.
> 
> 
> 
> Κοστος 2Χ23,70= 47,40€








Τέλειο και αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Τις ένωσες στο ύψος έτσι? βγήκε πολύ καλο!! Κοίτα διλήμματα τώρα...
Για πείτε και άλλα!!! Εχουμε 10 μέρες να βρούμε το καλύτερο δυνατό!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι, με δεματικα καλωδιων...

Πανευκολο αν πιανουν λιγο τα χερια σου...

----------


## moutro

> Ναι, με δεματικα καλωδιων...
> 
> Πανευκολο αν πιανουν λιγο τα χερια σου...


 Κάτι παρόμοιο κάναμε για το σκίουρο και ο μικρος το καταευχαριστήθηκε οποτε μάλλον μπορώ να το κανω!!!!
Σημειώνεται και αυτό στα δυνατά!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο γιωργο...πολυ καλη δουλεια...με αυτο μου εβαλες ωραιες ιδεες!!!!!!!!μπραβο και παλι!!!!

----------


## onquester

> Ναι, με δεματικα καλωδιων...
> 
> Πανευκολο αν πιανουν λιγο τα χερια σου...


Προσοχή με τα δεματικά καλωδίων, γιατί με τον καιρό, ειδικά αν εκτίθενται σε ήλιο, αλλοιώνεται το πλαστικό και σπάνε.
Και κανείς δεν θέλει να δει το κλουβί του ανοιχτό στα δυο ...

Καλύτεροι για τη σύνδεση είναι κάτι μεταλλικοί σύνδεσμοι που χρησιμοποιούνται και για το κουνελόσυρμα. 
Τους έχουν τα μαγαζιά που πουλάνε το κουνελόσυρμα. 
Τους "κλείνεις" με μια πένσα κι έχεις τα πουλιά ασφαλισμένα και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

----------


## mitsman

Ισχυει αυτο!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σωστο αυτο αλλα να σπασουν ολα ταυτοχρονα λιγο δυσκολο. Οποτε απλα εχουμε το νου μας...

----------


## moutro

Για να πούμε τα νεότερα... (Αρχικα να σημειώσω οτι αν ένα κλουβί θελει τοσο ψάξιμο, φανταστείτε λιγο τι θα κανω οταν θα ψαχνω να βρω δικο μου σπιτι!!!!)

Το κλουβί που μου άρεσε δυστυχώς πρέπει να το απορρίψω...Μαζί με τα πλαινά προστατευτικά το μήκος γίνεται 76 ποντους και δεν με χωράει με τίποτα... 

Επίσης, αυτο των 60 ευρώ (50*50*90) που πήγα σήμερα να το δω οπως είχα συμφωνήσει, δεν το ειδα τελικά, γιατί τώρα θυμήθηκε να μου πει οτι χωρις προκαταβολη δεν το φέρνει στο μαγαζί. Όπως πήγα έτσι και έφυγα, εννοείται ότι δεν παίρνω κλουβί χωρις να το δω!!!!

Πήγα σε άλλα 2 μετά και βρήκα ένα κλουβί σαν το πρωτο που είχα δει ( ), ίδιες διαστασεις αλλά με περισσότερα πορτάκια, σε χρυσό χρώμα, με λίγο πιο χοντρά κάγκελα και με τη βάση του. Μου φάνηκε πιο γερή κατασκευή, αλλά ήταν απίστευτη η ομοιοτητα με αυτο της φωτογραφίας. Αυτό λοιπον το σημερινό είχε αυτοκολλητο πανω οτι είναι της Ferplast και έτσι υποψιάστηκα μηπως το πρωτο είναι κινέζικο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μου βγαίνει λίγο ακριβότερα, αλλά θα πάρω το ιταλικό μάλλον. Εμενα σαν διαστασεις μου έρχεται ιδανικο (65μ*45π*65υ), στα πουλάκια μου τι λέτε φτάνει ή να συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο???

Να πω επίσης ότι ο λόγος που προς το παρον τουλαχιστον απορρίπτω το γνωστό κλουβι των 130 ευρώ δεν είναι η τιμή του, πάνω κατω τοσα θα δωσω άλλωστε, απλά μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να το χειριστώ επειδή είναι τεράστιο και φοβαμαι ότι δεν θα με βολέψει καθόλου... υπάρχουν φορές πχ που ο μικρός δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα μέσα και χρειάζεται να σηκώσω το κλουβί, να το πάω εκει που είναι και να μπει απο κάτω, με το κλουβι εκεινο κατι τετοιο ειναι αδυνατον...

----------


## lagreco69

Μαρθα εμενα μου φαινεται ενταξει το (65μ*45π*65υ) για cockatiel τα δικα μου ειναι (46μ*33π*69υ) και εχω μεσα lovebirds και εσωτερικη φωλια και χωρανε μια χαρα!! σου βαζω και μια φωτογραφια για να δεις τις διαφορες.

----------


## moutro

Μα φαινεται αρκετά μεγαλο το κλουβι το υψος με προβληματιζει μονο (και το οτι εχω ενα θεμα να βρισκω παντα αυτο που θελω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οπως το εχω φανταστει)... Αλλα δεν εχω βρει τιποτα να με ικανοποιεί απολυτα και το αλλο σαββατοκυριακο μαλλον θα παρω τη μικρη και εχω αρχισει να αγχωνομαι.... Εχω πάει σε 800 πετσοπ, εχω οργωσει ολο το Πειραια αλλα χαλαλι τους αρκει βρω κατι πολυ πολυ καλο... Θα ξαναπαω να τα κοιταξω και τα 2 (ασημενιο και χρυσο), να εντοπισω ακριβως τις διαφορες αν καταληξω σε αυτα να παρω το καλυτερο...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Παντως η γνωμη μου ειναι, αφου το αντεχεις οικονομικα και απο αποψη χωρου, να παρεις το γνωστο των 130€. Ειναι μακραν το καλυτερο, σε λογικη τιμη. Εχει και ροδακια για να το πηγαινεις κοντα και δεν ειναι καθολου σιγουρο οτι ο μικρος δεν θα το αγαπησει περισσοτερο και θα μπαινει ευκολοτερα...

----------


## moutro

Το ξέρω οτι αντικειμενικα είναι το καλύτερο κλουβί απο όλα, όμως οι λόγοι που έχω εξηγήσει με κάνουν να το φοβάμαι προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον. Μόνο εαν τα υπολοιπα κριθούν απο μενα ή απο σας (που ξερετε καλυτερα) ακατάλληλα θα καταφύγω σε αυτό σαν λύση, γιατί με βάση το χώρο και το πουλί που έχω σίγουρα δεν θα με βολέψει... 
Όσο για το χρηματικο, δεν με παίρνει και πάρα πολύ, αλλά οι τιμες 90 και 120 ειναι οι μονες που βρήκα να αξίζει να δώσεις για να πάρεις κλουβι καλο. Οτιδήποτε φτηνοτερο ήταν τραγικο παιδιά... Οποτε αν και βγαίνω εκτος προϋπολογισμού, εκεί κυμαίνομαι...

----------


## Panosfx

Το γνωστο κλουβι των 130 ευρω εγω το βρηκα 113 ευρω.Το ιδιο πετ εχει κι αλλα κλουβια σε πολυ καλες τιμες.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει π.μ.

----------


## kirkal

εγώ έχω πάρει το κλουβί των cockatiel μου που είναι υπεραρκετό για 2 cockatiel  ( χρυσό χρώμα, διαστάσεις δεν ξέρω)  πολύ καλό ανοίγει και από πάνω κανονικά 50 ευρώ  από pet shop στο Μενίδι

----------


## Panosfx

Αν λεμε το ιδιο το βρηκα 38,50 ευρω απο το ιδιο πετ σοπ.Αυτο που ειδα εγω βεβαια δεν κανει και τοσο για cockatiel γιατι νομιζω πως εχουν κενο τα καγκελα ακαταλληλο για cockatiel.Σιγουρα δεν κανει για budgie παντως.Για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους παντως ειναι τελειο.Κι εγω δεν μετρησα διαστασεις.
Ψαχνω κλουβι για το ringneck που θα φιλοξενησω και λογω της δουλειας μου εχω γυρισει ολα τα πετ σοπς της Αττικης(που λεει ο λογος).
Ασχετο αλλα βρηκα κι αλλο μαγαζι που ηθελε να μου πουλησει μωρο 1 μηνος lovebird.Αχ ατιμη κριση...

----------


## moutro

> Το γνωστο κλουβι των 130 ευρω εγω το βρηκα 113 ευρω.Το ιδιο πετ εχει κι αλλα κλουβια σε πολυ καλες τιμες.
> Αν σε ενδιαφερει π.μ.


Φυσικά κ με ενδιαφέρεί!!να πάω να δω κ απο κει,αν κ είχα καταλήξει....τι 100 μαγαζιά τι 102...

----------


## moutro

> εγώ έχω πάρει το κλουβί των cockatiel μου που είναι υπεραρκετό για 2 cockatiel  ( χρυσό χρώμα, διαστάσεις δεν ξέρω)  πολύ καλό ανοίγει και από πάνω κανονικά 50 ευρώ  από pet shop στο Μενίδι


αν μπορείς στείλε μου κ συ πμ με το μαγαζί που λες...ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## polly

> ... Μου έδειξε άλλο ενα περίπου στην ίδια τιμη, πιο μικρό αλlά πιο καλαισθητο επειδή τα έχω στο σαλονι και είναι αυτό
> 
> Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ αυτό το κλουβί, πολύ καλή κατασκευή, πιο ομορφο μου φάνηκε απο το μεγάλο, απλα δεν ήξερε να μου πει τις καθαρές διαστάσεις του και τις διαστάσεις του μήκους μαζί με τα πλαϊνά... αν το έχει κανεις και ξέρει να μας πει για να δω αν με χωράει...


Γειά σου φίλε μου, μήπως θα ήταν εύκολο να μου στείλεις σε π.μ. τη διεύθυνση?με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το κλουβί της φωτογραφίας και επειδή μένω σε επαρχεία και θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσω δρομολόγιο προς Αθήνα δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ψάχνω στην τύχη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Μήπως ήταν κάπως έτσι? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz-QhWFnjGY

----------


## moutro

Σήμερα τελικά αγοράσαμε το καινούριο μας κλουβί! Έψαξα πάρα πολύ και νομίζω ότι υπολογίζοντας τιμή, χωρητικότητα κλουβιού και σπιτιού, είναι ότι καλύτερο κατάφερα να βρω... Ελπίζω να μας βολέψει!!!!
Ιδού....

Το απόγευματάκι θα διακοσμηθεί, γιατί τώρα στεγνώνει και θα μπει και το μουτράκι μέσα. Θα σας το δείξω και έτοιμο...
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις προτάσεις τους!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιο φαινεται... καλοριζικο να ειναι.... ελπιζω να σε βολεψει και να το καταευχαριστηθει ο μικρος με την μελουσα γυναικαρα του!

----------


## moutro

και γω το ελπίζω... Και να μάθει να μπαίνει εύκολα ελπίζω, είναι το μόνο μου πρόβλημα με το Μουτράκο μου αυτό....

----------


## lagreco69

Ωωωωραιο!!!!!! Μαρθα το κλουβι του Μουτρου σου!!! τωρα που λυθηκε το θεμα της στεγης, με το καλο και η νυφη!!!!! 
ποσο στοιχισε εαν επιτρεπεται? ανοιγει και απο επανω ε?

----------


## moutro

Μαζί με τη βάση στοίχισε 120 ευρώ, μέτρια τιμή πιστεύω ουτε φτηνα ούτε απλησιαστα.... Ανοίγει απο πανω, έχει 2 μικρες πορτούλες στα πλάγια η μια για ανανεωση τροφής και η αλλη για εξωτερικη φωλιά, τα πουλια απο κει ομως χωρανε μονο εαν μπουν και βγουν με το χερι, οποτε η βασικη του πορτα ειναι η οροφη...
για τη νύφη δεν κρατιόμαστε!!!!! θέλω να ελπίζω μέσα στο σκ θα την έχω...

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα!!! με το καλο να ερθει και η νυφη λοιπον!! 
να την καλοδεχτει με αγκαλιες το Μουτρακι σου στην καινουρια υπερυψωμενη σπιταρωνα του!!  :Love0038:

----------


## moutro

το Μουτράκι μετά απο κανα μήνα θα τη δει, λόγω καραντίνας... Για αρχή θα ζει μονος του στη σπιταρώνα, και η μικρή στο "εξοχικο"...
Θα γίνεται χαμος εδώ μεσα πάντως, θα ακουει αυτος πουλι και πουλι δεν θα βλέπει... Σαν παλαβος θα κανει......

----------


## moutro

Επειδή το κλουβί έχει 2 υποδοχές για μπολάκι, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τη μια ταΐστρα για νερο, την άλλη για σπόρια και ένα τριτο μικρότερο που έχω να το βαζω για αυγό λαχανικά κλπ???
Ή οταν θα μπουν μαζι θα χρειαστει το καθενα τη δικια του ταΐστρα, οποτε καλύτερα να μαθει σε ποτίστρα και ταΐιστρα????

----------


## mitsman

εμενα απο μια ταιστρα μια ποτιστρα και μια αυγοθηκη, τρωνε και πινουν 5 κοκατιλ!

----------


## moutro

Πολύ ομορφα. οποτε η μια ταΐστρα μας γεμίζει νερο...

----------


## lagreco69

> το Μουτράκι μετά απο κανα μήνα θα τη δει, λόγω καραντίνας... Για αρχή θα ζει μονος του στη σπιταρώνα



Μου αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι!!!

----------

